# Klardae and Zinc :3



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Zinc - it's really hard to photograph a black rat in low light o_o









Zinc's belly - I love Berkshire bellies XD









Zinc and Klardae sleepin'.









Klardae enjoying their new cage, but wanting out anyway XD









Klardae









Klardae again XD









Klardae trying to stick her nose in the camera lens :]









Zinc enjoying the new cage as well :3


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Aaww, such sweet looking girlies! Love the new cage as well


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

They are cuties!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Another pic of Zinc doing her hunched up in the corner thing on top of Klardae:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful rats


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks x]


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

they r too too cute!!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Yet another funny pic courtesy of Zinc XDD


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO showing off some leg there


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

XDD That cracked me up, I've never seen a rat lay quite like that before XD


----------

